# Panacur PowerPack & Colic



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

The study that show severe GI inflammation caused by the death of encysted small strongyles after treatment with powerpac dosing of fenbendazole found the inflammation at 2 weeks after treatment. That doesn't mean that it only occurs then, but that it does continue to occur at least that long after treatment.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got done using the Panacur power pack myself on a Percheron mare and as I was told, it did nothing for her, in fact, her strongyle count went up, not down. Did you get a worm egg count done with her manure first so you know what your dealing with? 

As for the colic, I am going to be hitting the 2 week mark Sunday and so far, my mare has been good. Good gut sounds, nothing that has be real worried, other than she is yawning, but they are on our property so I can keep a closer eye on my horses that way.


----------



## slv (Oct 10, 2015)

Fecal count was 750. So what's your next step? I've read a couple of posts that the PP didn't work. Fingers crossed. I'm a little perplexed that if the little boogers are in the field, what's to keep them from coming back and back and back.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Did they say what parasite your dealing with? That is a medium count, least here that is what I would be told. Mine was 1200 for strongyles. I am going to worm her with ivermectin and was told to bring a fecal sample in 7 days later, to not wait the full 10 days. 

For me, I have a small acreage and 4 horses, I don't own a tractor so can't drag the field like many others due, and I think that is part of my issue, nor can I rotate either. I don't have a lot of grass so we supplement with round bales and square bales yearly. 

I will continue to do my fecal egg counts on all my horses, then go from there and do what I have to do to ensure their count stays as low as I can financially and health wise keep it. After my experience with the panacur, I wouldn't waste my money and as Ryle said...it often doesn't work, so I am a believer now after seeing it with my own horse.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

GreySorrel said:


> Did they say what parasite your dealing with? That is a medium count, least here that is what I would be told. Mine was 1200 for strongyles. I am going to worm her with ivermectin and was told to bring a fecal sample in 7 days later, to not wait the full 10 days.
> 
> For me, I have a small acreage and 4 horses, I don't own a tractor so can't drag the field like many others due, and I think that is part of my issue, nor can I rotate either. I don't have a lot of grass so we supplement with round bales and square bales yearly.
> 
> I will continue to do my fecal egg counts on all my horses, then go from there and do what I have to do to ensure their count stays as low as I can financially and health wise keep it. After my experience with the panacur, I wouldn't waste my money and as Ryle said...it often doesn't work, so I am a believer now after seeing it with my own horse.


You have TWO grey tractors!!! Hook them up to the harrow!! Haha!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

greentree said:


> You have TWO grey tractors!!! Hook them up to the harrow!! Haha!


Greentree, have you been reading my search engine again?! I was looking around for a chain harrow (?) to hook to the forecart in the carriage barn and do it myself....or just attach it to the evener and drag it that way...hmmm


----------



## Draft lover (May 11, 2013)

slv said:


> I know there is debate over the PP, but I've decided to follow my vet's recommendation and do it. I started today. I've read in other threads that one of the side effects could be signs of colic. My question, when can those signs appear? First day? Day 3? Two weeks? Any and all days? Wondering if I need to stick around the farm to keep a watchful eye. Also, when do they start shedding? Is that when colic signs might appear? And finally, is there a better part of the day to deworm?


If there is a heavy worm load, all the worms dying off at once can cause an impaction type colic. The dewormer itself can cause GI problems.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

In adult horses, the risk of impaction from worm die off is mainly from tapeworms. The risk of impaction with other parasites is primarily in foals who can have a large load of ascarids which can be several inches long. Small strongyles are so small that the impaction risk is not as great.

PP dosing isn't going to kill tapeworms. It does kill small strongyles, but again the risk of impaction is not great. The risk is more from inflammation due to encysted small strongyles dying. As for PP dosing being ineffective, that depends on local parasite resistance. If you use PP, you need to recheck the FEC in 10 days to 2 weeks to see how effective it was. You should see a >95% reduction in eggs shed.


----------



## slv (Oct 10, 2015)

In adult horses, the risk of impaction from worm die off is mainly from tapeworms. The risk of impaction with other parasites is primarily in foals who can have a large load of ascarids which can be several inches long. Small strongyles are so small that the impaction risk is not as great.

Awesome news! Thank you, Ryle. He does have strongyles. So how will I know if he has an intestinal issue? ulcer? 

I'm new to this forum. How do I show the quote?


----------



## slv (Oct 10, 2015)

I found the quote !!!


----------



## slv (Oct 10, 2015)

slv said:


> In adult horses, the risk of impaction from worm die off is mainly from tapeworms. The risk of impaction with other parasites is primarily in foals who can have a large load of ascarids which can be several inches long. Small strongyles are so small that the impaction risk is not as great.
> 
> Awesome news! Thank you, Ryle. He does have strongyles. So how will I know if he has an intestinal issue? ulcer?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Greysorrel, if you have the materials, secure a piece of pipe to the end of a length of chain link fencing and drag with that. An old box spring with the fabric burned off works well because of the angle iron across the bottom. I'm on my 3rd in 15+ yrs. (dump specials).


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Greysorrel, if you have the materials, secure a piece of pipe to the end of a length of chain link fencing and drag with that. An old box spring with the fabric burned off works well because of the angle iron across the bottom. I'm on my 3rd in 15+ yrs. (dump specials).


I would of never thought of that...what a great idea Saddlebag...thanks!


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

FECs give the number of strongyle eggs. They don't include the number of tapeworm or ascarid eggs in the result. That doesn't mean that they don't note the other types of parasite eggs if they see them, just that they don't include them in the egg/gram of feces result.

slv, colic symptoms are what you will see with inflammation or with impaction. 

GreySorrel, be sure not to drag pastures with horses in them and not to put horses back in them for several months. If you do, you just make it impossible for horses to selectively eat only grasses that are further from feces and increases reinfection rates.


----------

